# spoiled rotten



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Isabella and I had some quality time together this evening.
She is so lazy it cracks me up. She knows I'll pamper her, so she prefers to lie down in my arms like a baby and be carried around, instead of standing on her own two feet. The ultimate in laziness, I swear:



















But irresistibly cute!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, gee, Karen, do you blame her???

She has YOUR number!! GREAT PICTURES!!

On behalf of Isabella, Squeaks and I say, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!     

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is so precious!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And I thought Rallow was bad...

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Completely content....that's really very cool and a testiment of how she feels about you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> And I thought Rallow was bad...
> 
> Pidgey


Amazing, isn't it...just what we will go through and with our beloved pijies?!  

Of course, this IS the first time I've heard of "carrying" a pijie around when it's perfectly capable of flying/walking! ROFL  

Ole Squeakers, while not being able to fly, does want to walk! There are ONLY "certain" times when he will "tolerate" me carrying him around!  

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful bird! Love the second photo - "Do you mind?!? We're having a private moment here!!!"


----------



## birdie_mom (Mar 11, 2008)

That's so precious! It's about as sweet as mine sitting on top of my head!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are all great pictures.....wonder if there's some way to use them to promote positive pigeon publicity? Our newspaper has a small picture of a pet in it each day, maybe yours would use one of your pics.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I just love those pictures! Isabella and Cashew are so lovable. They sure would promote the sweetness of the species.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feather said:


> I just love those pictures! Isabella and Cashew are so lovable. They sure would promote the sweetness of the species.


Ditto! Both birds are sweetness personified (...or should I say pigeonified)!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Awwwww, Cashew is adorable 
If I tried to put Isabella on my head she would fall off because she is too spoiled to stand up, lol.

Here she is again - starting to doze off...










I'm not aware of any local papers that publish pet photos, but I'll look! Isabella is a definite candidate for pigeon ambassadorship. She occasionally joins me and hubby on little trips around town (in her pg-wear and leash) and people are just fascinated with her.


----------



## birdie_mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually, that's Cashew's nestmate/sister Peanut on my head. She loves her "Momma".  I sometimes have to look at their band numbers to tell them apart. They're identical!

You're welcome to use my photo in your publication. I have loads of cute photos of them sitting with me.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Now I have seen everything! A pigeon that lies on her back in your arms like a baby!!!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> Now I have seen everything! A pigeon that lies on her back in your arms like a baby!!!


I know! Sure surprised me when she started doing that. But she likes being held like that & it's way too cute to resist. She falls asleep sometimes. Tried to get a photo of that but the flash kept waking her up.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> I know! Sure surprised me when she started doing that. But she likes being held like that & it's way too cute to resist. She falls asleep sometimes. Tried to get a photo of that but the flash kept waking her up.


That is too much. I think I OD'd on cuteness


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, those pictures do show one loving little pidge - so sweet and content. I loved them.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Karen, those pictures do show one loving little pidge - *so sweet and content*. I loved them.


Sweet and content? Didja' happen to read the title of the thread!?!

Pidgey


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> Sweet and content? Didja' happen to read the title of the thread!?!
> 
> Pidgey


Tee hee, more like "mollycoddled to the extreme" than sweet and content.
(though really, she is very sweet. as long as i do things _her_ way, lol)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gee, Karen, 'tis REALLY a shame that flash keeps waking her up! Shame on you! Can't the poor pij get _any_ rest??  

Brings a whole new meaning to "walkin' the "baby!" STILL ROFL!!   

Well, of course, you are expected to do things _her_ way! That's what humans are for! 

Shi


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, of course, you are expected to do things _her_ way! That's what humans are for!
> 
> Shi


Don't I know it, lol!
I don't just keep pigeons, I work hard for the privilege of being in their presence. (and i love every minute of it)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

amoonswirl said:


> Don't I know it, lol!
> *I don't just keep pigeons, I work hard for the privilege of being in their presence*. (and i love every minute of it)


WELL PUT! Couldn't have said it better myself!!

Squeaks takes my presence as his RIGHT! I'm priviledged...he's RIGHT! ROFL   

_Shi, pijie slave_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I guess I've seen it all now! Isabella and Cashew are really something!  

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis said:


> Completely content....that's really very cool and a testiment of how she feels about you.


Charis - I know exactly how Isabella feels about me:
"Mom is a real pushover. She lets me get away with anything."

And she's right.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, I guess I've seen it all now! Isabella and Cashew are really something!
> 
> Terry


Yep - something else indeed!
BTW - congrats on your well-deserved "3-green-squares" reputation Terry!
(shouldn't those be stars, lol?)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Sweet and content? Didja' happen to read the title of the thread!?!
> 
> Pidgey


 Well, that too! And, I'm jealous, because I don't think any of ours have ever laid on their back like that. We brought our Jimmy Jack in for a bit this afternoon to visit and she is about as tame as you get but I'll still bet she wouldn't do that.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Karen,

That picture of her in your arms is absolutely priceless.

Margaret


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

_That's so precious! It's about as sweet as mine sitting on top of my head! _

Thanks for sharing the picture of you and that golden brown beauty! 


_
Here she is again - starting to doze off..._

What a lazy birdie!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

such sweet photos

I want to hold the baby in my arms 

I wander if pigeons can make purring sounds like cats when you pet them


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi LP - they sure do make purring sounds. When some of mine get on my shoulder and cuddle into my neck you can hear it and feel the vibration - sounds just like a cat.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

nice, I haven't heard of many cases / pictures where people can hold pigeons in their arms, although I have seen many pictures of pigeons on people's heads, you often see it in Trafalgar Square and other famous places too


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> nice, I haven't heard of many cases / pictures where people can hold pigeons in their arms, although I have seen many pictures of pigeons on people's heads, you often see it in Trafalgar Square and other famous places too


None of my other birds are like this, though some will lie down in my lap occasionally and go to sleep. Only Isabella likes to be cradled.


----------



## rallow (Dec 23, 2005)

Glad to see that not all pigeons have hard lives, and that at least a few are pampered to the point that they've become spoiled. Consider making a few short video of Cashew, and posting tem on Youtube.com.


----------

